# GraceGirl's Got A Secret



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm pregnant!!! Yep, Jason and I are expecting #2 on June 22, 2007. That puts me right at 12 weeks, although at my first appointment, I was measuring nearly a month bigger, so I go back Thursday for an ultrasound to determine if my dates are off or if there are more than one!

I'll keep you all updated!! :rockwoot:


----------



## Marisol (Dec 8, 2006)

Congratulations Malinda!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 8, 2006)

That is so awesome!!!!!!!! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats Malinda!


----------



## lynnda (Dec 8, 2006)

That is great, congratulations!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats Malinda! Definitely do keep us updated! Woohoo!


----------



## LilDee (Dec 8, 2006)

congratulations!!! that's great news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey thanks ladies!! We're really excited. We had been trying for nearly a year!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm so happy for you Malinda! Me and my hubby are trying right now, so hopefully I'll have a secret of my own soon! I hope you'll be posting more now, I miss reading your posts on fitness and diet and seeing your gorgeous FOTD's! You're such a cute little mom!


----------



## semantje (Dec 8, 2006)

congrats girl! and offcourse we wanna see pics of your belly!


----------



## CamaroChick (Dec 8, 2006)

That's wonderful -- congratulations!


----------



## LVA (Dec 8, 2006)

how exciting! congrats!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Dec 8, 2006)

Oooh!! Congrats!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 8, 2006)

wow that's great news! congrats to u and jason!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 8, 2006)

Woah congrats!


----------



## sanelyinsanemom (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Congratulations Malinda! :icon_chee


----------



## posterofagirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 9, 2006)

Yay for another baby! Congrats!


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 9, 2006)

Yay Malinda, so that is where you've been! How exciting, my son was born on June 20. I guess the chances are pretty small tho if you are measuring so big.

Congrats to you and your family. Is your other son excited to be a big brother?


----------



## mintesa (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW congrats *hugs*


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 9, 2006)

Ahh...thanks so much! I've hardly been online at all lately. And I certainly haven't done any kind of fancy makeup. But now that I'm pregnant, I may need makeup to help me stay beautiful has my belly expands! Ha! Maybe some new FOTD's are in order....?!

Thanks again!! :luv:

My birthday is June 20th! It's a good day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But yeah, chances are slim I'll deliver late June, probably more like early June or before because one, I _am_ meausuring bigger, and two, I probably have to have a scheduled c-section due to my pelvis being too small. :satisfied: We'll see!!

And yes, Elisha is excited. He LOVES babies, and whenever I ask him where the baby is, he comes and rubs my belly. He still can't fully comprehend what's going on, but I just know he's going to LOVE having a little one in the house!!


----------



## Tanny (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, thats wonderful news Malinda, Congratulations!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

congratulations!!!! please keep us updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 9, 2006)

Congratulations, Malinda!!!


----------



## han (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 10, 2006)

wow, how exciting! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Dec 10, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 10, 2006)

wow congrats!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, Malinda...you never know...I was measuring big for 1/2 of my pregnancy...and then in the last trimester, it evened out. When I was 30 weeks, I was measuring at 36 1/2 inches...so...you never know (there IS only one baby) because I was due on Friday...and still no baby!!!

But, congrats, again!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 10, 2006)

Congratulations Malinda!


----------



## Becka (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 11, 2006)

OK, here's my first belly pic. I swear I look so much bigger in person, especially after a bloated meal! Ha! I'll be taking more pics as the pregnancy progresses....

And it's nice to be exiting the first trimester. My symptoms are starting to let up.....only a little sickness, breast tenderness easing, and MORE ENERGY! Yahoo!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 11, 2006)

awwwwwwww! so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wifeywright (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome! Congrats hun!! ps i love that shirt in ur tummy post! Can't wait till im a mommy one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2006)

You look fabulous in that top! You should get a tracker on your signature like some of the other ladies that are expecting.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 11, 2006)

I _should_ get a tracker!!

And that top is actually a dress. I only wore it one time before now because I always thought it made me look pregnant because of its design. Now that I actually _am_ pregnant, it works as a wonderful maternity dress! Although, as my tummy gets bigger, it definitely will be just a shirt instead of a dress! Ha!!

And there it is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 11, 2006)

Congratulations Malinda!

we miss you!


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW...congrats!


----------



## Zoey (Dec 12, 2006)

Malinda congratulations,i am so happy for you!


----------



## redrocks (Dec 12, 2006)

Congratulations Malinda!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 13, 2006)

Congratulations Malinda! Please keep us posted on how you're doing. You've been missed around here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations Malinda! I'm really happy for you!


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats, chickadee! That's fab news!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok guys and gals, a little update. I've officially popped now, and it really happened overnight! I literally woke up one morning and BOOM! I had a belly! I also got to have an ultrasound at 13 weeks (I'm 15 weeks now), and it was awesome seeing my little one! Here's some pics for you. The first one is my belly at 14 weeks, and the second is the new addition to our family!












I can't wait to meet the darling!! I won't know the baby's sex until probably early February, but I'll be sure to let you all know!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 29, 2006)

Congratulations Malinda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 29, 2006)

omg you look so cute!!! ur belly is tiny.... and the ultrasound pic is adorable. i miss being pregnant :ill:


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 30, 2006)

Aww! Congrats Malinda!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2006)

oh, my god, how sweet, malinda! your belly is so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2006)

Aww, thanks! I'm still alot bigger than some first-time moms, but I'm glad I'm not huge right now considering I'm only 15 weeks. I know that over the next few weeks, the baby goes through a growth spurt, so I'm about to be MUCH bigger. I really didn't want to start showing (alot) until around week 17, and so far so good. I gained over 100 pounds with my son and I WILL NOT do that again!! So far I've only gained 2.5 pounds (I lost .5 pound at my last appointment), so I'm doing well in that department as well. Thank God for my workouts!!! :glasses:


----------



## MissMudPie (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## breathless (Jan 26, 2007)

congrats! thats really exciting!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 27, 2007)

Yay, congratulations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 30, 2007)

OK, I have news....BIG news.....

*IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I could hardly believe it when the doctor told me! I went for an ultrasound last Friday, and she had her darn legs crossed the entire time the tech was looking around, so all she could tell me was that "If I had to guess, I'd say it was a girl." Well I of course didn't take that to mean anything. After she left, the doctor came in and started looking around. I told him that the baby cooperated with everything except with the gender determination. He immediately said, "Well I know what it is." I said, "Really? What is it?!" He said, "Girl." I then went into this joyous shock of which I totally zoned out and didn't even here everything else he said. When the tech came back in, she said that the baby had been great but that it wouldn't show her it's gender. The doctor said, "It showed me!" She said, "What did it show you?" and he replied, "Girl." She then said, "Well that's what I thought." Ha! I still can't believe it! He looked again a few minutes later and said, "Yep, those look like girl parts to me." (It made me feel alot more confident knowing he saw girl parts and not just the lack of boy ones.) He's a perinatologist too, so he has alot more training with ultrasounds than most regular techs, and the fact that he was so confident it was a girl, makes me ecstatic!

So yay for girls!!!! We're sooooooo excited! Our son's going to have a sister!!!!

Oh, and of course the most important news is that she is perfectly healthy!! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!! :glasses:


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 30, 2007)

aww Malinda congrats


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 30, 2007)

YAY! Congratulations Malinda! That's so exciting! I can't wait to find out what mine is! 11 weeks to go!!


----------



## Jobunny (Jan 30, 2007)

Yay!!!!!! That's so awesome :laughing: it's so nice you have one of each now:icon_bigg


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 30, 2007)

yay pink pink pink!!!!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats, Malinda!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 6, 2007)

omg a girl!!!!!!!!! yayy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sooooo happy for you! and u can dress her up omg it's going to be fun lol.. congrats!!!!!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Malinda!


----------



## cracka (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the baby news


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG--I am so happy for you.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 11, 2007)

I know it!! I'm soooo excited about getting to take her shopping and teach her how to do her makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You know, girly stuff!! Yay for PINK!!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2007)

yayyyyyy! i'm so glad it's a girl and HEALTHY!


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 13, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## ivette (Feb 13, 2007)

thats wonderful news, malinda

i'm very happy for you


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 14, 2007)

I missed this. Late congrats!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Mar 16, 2007)

A little update on my pregnancy. I'm now technically 26 weeks, but I've been measuring a week behind from the beginning. (I had told them that I was pretty sure my cycles were running 35 days long, instead of 28.)

I had another ultrasound last Friday, and it's definitely a GIRL! We got a great shot this time, and I MADE the doctor show me since I didn't see it for myself. I asked if I could start buying pink, and he said, "Yep; it's definitely a girl!!" WOOHOO!!

And like I said, she's still measuring a week behind, but other than that, everything's "perfectly normal."

Physically I feel great. I really haven't had energy problems, and I feel about the same pregnant as I did not-pregnant. Mentally I've been struggling a little bit with gaining weight. I've only gained 12 pounds so far (9 since my first appointment), but I just feel HUGE. I really have to remind myself gaining weight (and fat) is important for a healthy baby. But it is a constant reminder.

Here's a pic from last week's ultrasound. While I was technically 25 weeks, this is her at about 24 weeks gestation. She was waving!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 16, 2007)

She is so beautiful


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 16, 2007)

oh, my god! she looks just like her mommy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> congrats again and i'm glad everything's going well!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 16, 2007)

very cool!!!! I'm glad you are feeling well!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa (Mar 17, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, wow...how cool!!

I cannot believe that you are already beginning your 3rd trimester!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 19, 2007)

u had the 4d ultrasound!!! i wanted that when i was preggo.... she look's so comfortable in there lol


----------



## KatJ (Mar 19, 2007)

HORAAYYYYY BABY!!! I'm glad she's healthy, hope everything is still going good for you!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow!!! That pic is so cool! 12 lbs. at 24 weeks is nothing!! You're doing great! Congratulations again and thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 4, 2007)

congratulations. My birthday is the 22nd of June! Best of luck for your pregnancy, I'm so excited for you.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jun 21, 2007)

I just wanted to update all you makeuptalkers that on June 7th, I had my baby girl. They wanted to deliver her 2 weeks early because they were concerned about placenta disfunction, which of course scared me because even though my son was technically full term, his lungs were premature. I had an amnio done (a test that determines if the baby's lungs are ready), but despite the positive outcome of the test and the 99.9% accuracy rate, my daughter was the .1% in which the test was wrong, and her lungs were also premature. Due to that, she was in the NICU for awhile with a pretty grim outlook. I was totally devastated that both of my full term children ended up with under-developed lungs and both were NICU babies. That fact is very rare.

But....with a TON of prayer (we had literally thousands of people praying for her), she really miraculously pulled through, and I got to take her home last Friday. Now she's in perfect health, and thank the Lord, her little body is like new!!

So here's her makeuptalk debut..... Ariella Grace, 06/07/07, 6 lbs 1 oz


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 21, 2007)

YAY! She's beautiful Malinda! I saw on your myspace that she was born so I've been waiting for you to post! I only have 10 weeks to go, so I'm praying everything goes okay. My son was in NICU too! It's such a scary thing, but with God on our side, anything is possible! Congrats to you and your family!!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 21, 2007)

congratulations!

im glad everything went well for you and your little angel!

She is so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bexy (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats, you look great and your baby is so cute.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kathy (Jun 21, 2007)

Awwww...what a cutie!! Congrats!! Bet you're not getting much sleep lately!!?? lol...


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2007)

Congratulations Malinda. Your daughter had my birthday... whoo hoo! Another cool Gemini.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 22, 2007)

Congratulations! She is Beautiful! You look stunning also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad to hear she is doing well!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG...wow...I didn't think you would be having the baby so soon!! She's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 22, 2007)

she's such a doll!!! congrats to you and your family!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 22, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful Malinda! Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful and so are you! Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so glad everything worked out OK! She is precious!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 23, 2007)

congratulations!!! She is gorgeous.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2007)

Congrats!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you all!!!! I'm holding her now, and even though, no, I'm not getting much sleep, it's all worth it to have her with me. I am truly blessed!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your husband! Your little girl is precious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 25, 2007)

aw. CONGRATS. She is really gorgeous like her mama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ (Jul 1, 2007)

I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU! I'm glad she pulled through. My daughter had to be moved to the PICU (NICU was full) when she was 2 days old, and didnt go home until she was 11 days old, so i know the feeling all to well.

I've got to say it again:

I'm sooooo happy for you!


----------



## jennycateyez (Aug 4, 2007)

thank god she's healthy!!! congrats she look's like a little angel and i must say u look great


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just wanted to let you all know that I haven't forgotten about you! Here's an updated pic of Ariella. She's five months now! Can you believe it?!?!


----------



## Anna (Nov 13, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwww!! beautiful


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 13, 2007)

she's so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Maysie (Nov 13, 2007)

what a precious little girl! So beautiful!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 13, 2007)

Aw, she is a cutie.


----------



## lynnda (Nov 13, 2007)

She is soo cute! Her name is beautiful!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 13, 2007)

Malinda, she's absolutely adorable! Look at her smile! Love her name too! Congrats again sweetie!


----------



## Christie ann (Nov 13, 2007)

That is great news, congratulations, make sure you tell us if you find out its twins...or more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL! She's 5 months already! She knows it's not twins! Congrats Melinda, she's beautiful!!


----------



## Christie ann (Nov 13, 2007)

OK, so I admit I didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 15, 2007)

We call her "little Malinda," because she really looks just like me. She has blue eyes like her daddy and brother, and she has the cutest dimples, but otherwise, she is me to a T. And thank goodness because my son has blonde hair, blue eyes, and I seem to be the only one who sees me in him. I think it's sute though...Elisha looks like daddy, and Ariella looks like Mommy! Perfect!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow! I just realized I'm almost 61 weeks pregnant according to my ticker! WOW! Can you imagine?! LOL!


----------



## Maja (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow Malinda, she's absolutely gorgeous! What a cutie!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 15, 2007)

June 22 is Maverick's Birthday! its a perfect day to give birth too, as the weather is not yet unbearable and he/she can be guaranteed to have wonderful end of school pool party birthdays!!!


----------



## particleman (Nov 24, 2007)

well done


----------

